# Pyrodex Pellets vs Triple Seven Pellets and my Omega



## TritonBill

I have a Thompson Center Omega Muzzleloader and in the manual it makes no mention of using Triple Seven. When I bought it last year at Cabelas they said to use Triple Seven since it burned sulfur free/cleaner. I shot it a few times with 2 Triple Seven Pellets last year.

I wanted to clear a few things up because I'm not sure.

My Omega can shoot 150gr. or 3 Pyrodex Pellets. I've heard that 3 Pyrodex Pellets does not equal 3 Triple Seven!? First, is this true? What I heard was that the Triple Seven pellets are more powerful and I shouldn't shoot 3 of them and I HAVEN'T!

There is a new scope out called the Omega made specifically for the Omega gun but my buddy said something about you should shoot 150gr. in your Omega in order for the scope to be accurate according to the lines in the scope? Is there any truth to that?

Thanks in adance,
Bill [email protected]


----------



## Blaze6784

I don't know much about the Triple 7s but I have used Pyrodex Pellets in all of the muzzleloaders I have ever shot. Same with my old man. I shoot a T/C Black Diamond with 2 pellets and a 300 gr bullet. I have just as much consistency and accurancy as any of the rifles I shoot. I've shot an Encore with Pyrodex Pellets as well. As far as I am concerned, the Pyrodex Pellets work EXCELLENT in T/Cs. Just my two cents...

Chris


----------



## steelmagoo

I use two pellets of Pyrodex behind Powerbelt bullets in my 50 cal Optima. Triple Seven does seem to burn a little cleaner, but I still end up running a patch with oil or Bore Butter after every other shot at the range. Otherwise it gets hard to load. I have read that three pellets (150 grains) can adversely affect accuracy while only minimally extending range. Besides that, it hurts more  This is from the Hodgdon site, it applies to the granular forms:


> Triple Seven is a high energy product designed to provide the muzzleloading hunter with higher velocities when used in the same VOLUME as blackpowder. To duplicate a blackpowder load velocity using Triple Seven, you must decrease the powder charge by 15%. *See WARNING below.
> 
> Pyrodex is lighter in weight than blackpowder and weighs only about 70% as much as blackpowder. However, because Pyrodex yields more energy per pound than does blackpowder, the same volume of Pyrodex gives similar performance to blackpowder


----------



## Procraftboats21

I have an Omega also Bill. I use 2 pellets of triple 7 and a 295 grain powerbelt sabot. Shoots great out to 100 yards but if I was going to shoot farther than that I would defiently use 3 pellets. Like said above I run a wet patch then a dry one between each shot then when I get home I just use hot water and pour it down the barrel untill the water comes out clean then I run dry patches through it.


----------



## doegirl

TritonBill said:


> I have a Thompson Center Omega Muzzleloader and in the manual it makes no mention of using Triple Seven. When I bought it last year at Cabelas they said to use Triple Seven since it burned sulfur free/cleaner. I shot it a few times with 2 Triple Seven Pellets last year.
> 
> I wanted to clear a few things up because I'm not sure.
> 
> My Omega can shoot 150gr. or 3 Pyrodex Pellets. I've heard that 3 Pyrodex Pellets does not equal 3 Triple Seven!? First, is this true? What I heard was that the Triple Seven pellets are more powerful and I shouldn't shoot 3 of them and I HAVEN'T!
> 
> There is a new scope out called the Omega made specifically for the Omega gun but my buddy said something about you should shoot 150gr. in your Omega in order for the scope to be accurate according to the lines in the scope? Is there any truth to that?
> 
> Thanks in adance,
> Bill [email protected]


Bill: The omega scope is "calibrated" for the trajectory of a shockwave bullet and 3 pyrodex pellets.
Triple 7 pellets are formulated to be equivalent to pyrodex pellets. 150grains of triple 7 pellets is roughly equivalent to 150 of pyrodex. Some shooters even get higher velocities with pyrodex. This is only the case with pellets. Not loose powder.


----------



## jeffmo

i just bought a thompson omega and right after gun week i'm having the nikon omega put on it.
a 250 grain bullet with 150 grains(3 pyrodex pellets) sighted in at 100 yards is all you need with this scope.after that you do have to know your yardages for the new reticle to do it's job but a rangefinder would take care of that.
nikon makes quality optics.here's a link.

http://www.cabelas.com/link-12/pod/0039992.shtml


----------



## flypilot33

From everything I have heard this is not correct. From whatI have found on site about triple seven and pyrodex. Triple seven burns much hotter than pyro. It is recommended by many experts to never shoot 150 grains of triple seven while you can with pyrodex, that tells me that they are not close to equivalent. And if you did shoot 150 of triple seven and 150 of pyrodex you wwould surely not get a higher velocity with pyrodex.



doegirl said:


> Bill: The omega scope is "calibrated" for the trajectory of a shockwave bullet and 3 pyrodex pellets.
> Triple 7 pellets are formulated to be equivalent to pyrodex pellets. 150grains of triple 7 pellets is roughly equivalent to 150 of pyrodex. Some shooters even get higher velocities with pyrodex. This is only the case with pellets. Not loose powder.


----------



## TritonBill

Flypilot, I had heard the same thing so that's why I've never tried it but thought maybe someone could shed some light to this mystery!

Thanks all, I'll probably just switch to pyrodex if I ever get that Omega Scope.


----------



## doegirl

flypilot33 said:


> From everything I have heard this is not correct. From whatI have found on site about triple seven and pyrodex. Triple seven burns much hotter than pyro. It is recommended by many experts to never shoot 150 grains of triple seven while you can with pyrodex, that tells me that they are not close to equivalent. And if you did shoot 150 of triple seven and 150 of pyrodex you wwould surely not get a higher velocity with pyrodex.


Thompson Center seems to concur with me. http://www.tcarms.com/customerService/faq.php#a22

Again, 150 grains of Triple 7 pellets is NOT the same as 150 grains of loose triple se7en powder. Hodgdon treats load data of triple 7 and pyro pellets as the same. And that makes sense. Hodgdon knew that someone would try to put 3 triple se7en pellets down their bore. Which is why they formulated triple se7en pellets to have the equivalent power of pyrodex pellets.


----------



## TritonBill

Ok Great, Thanks DoeGirl.  So it now appears that we can use 3 TripleSeven pellets


----------



## flypilot33

I am just telling you what I have read from muzzleloading experts and heard from other people. I personally only shoot 90 grains of 777 powder and at 200 yards I have a very small group, so I don't see why that much would be needed in Ohio.


----------



## doegirl

flypilot33 said:


> I am just telling you what I have read from muzzleloading experts and heard from other people. I personally only shoot 90 grains of 777 powder and at 200 yards I have a very small group, so I don't see why that much would be needed in Ohio.


Your absolutely right about not needing 150grain max loads for hunting, especially here in Ohio. Most guns won't group very well with those magnum loads, anyways. Kick pretty hard, too. I think the 2 pellet loads better serve the vast majority of hunters who have no business shooting beyond 150yds at live targets. That includes me. And I would prefer my shots to be within 100yds.


----------



## Warnock85

flypilot33 said:


> From everything I have heard this is not correct. From whatI have found on site about triple seven and pyrodex. Triple seven burns much hotter than pyro. It is recommended by many experts to never shoot 150 grains of triple seven while you can with pyrodex, that tells me that they are not close to equivalent. And if you did shoot 150 of triple seven and 150 of pyrodex you wwould surely not get a higher velocity with pyrodex.


First of all always check your owner's manual on the rifle you use I personally run a CVA wolf .50 cal powerbelt ELR 50 caliber bullet 330 grain no sabot nothing like that I run 100 grain of Triple 7 or two pellets I got a hundred yards I get about 2 in group with the scope I have which isn't no fancy scope cheap Walmart scope 3-9x 40 I have on a previous one tried running three pellets it did fine for a few shots then ended up cracking the breach


----------



## Harry1959

Warnock85 said:


> First of all always check your owner's manual on the rifle you use I personally run a CVA wolf .50 cal powerbelt ELR 50 caliber bullet 330 grain no sabot nothing like that I run 100 grain of Triple 7 or two pellets I got a hundred yards I get about 2 in group with the scope I have which isn't no fancy scope cheap Walmart scope 3-9x 40 I have on a previous one tried running three pellets it did fine for a few shots then ended up cracking the breach


 Good topic, even though the thread is 16 years old. All my muzzle loaders have percision accuracy with the right projectile and amount of powder. All I have every developed a precision load for, have gotten less accurate before reaching 150 gr or equivalent powder. That’s why I like loose powder(bh209), my old omega will shoot 1 “ MOA with 110 grains, but starts spreading out with more powder. I think my 110 gr BH 209 is equal to 135 gr phyrodex or black powder


----------



## Snackmans Dad

I don't know if you guys realize but the original thread is from 2006. just a fyi.


----------



## Warnock85

Snackmans Dad said:


> I don't know if you guys realize but the original thread is from 2006. just a fyi.


I know but just like I stumbled across so might someone else and it never hurts to add some education just in case


----------

